# [Médecine] PatientL un logiciel pour gérer vos patients



## sebvs (13 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous.
Je voulais vous faire part un mois et demi après son lancement, de l'application PatientL qui s'adresse à toutes les professions médicales ou libérales.
Elle vous permet de gérer facilement votre patientèle et votre cabinet médical.
Possibilité de synchroniser le contenu avec l'application PatientL ou PodoEvolution PC qui sont gratuits.


*Titre et Date :* PatientL - 21 Decembre 2009
*Catégorie :* Médecine

*Description :*
PatientL est une application qui gère votre Patientèle ou votre clientèle.
Cette application est destinée aux médecins, pédicures, podologues, kinés, ostéos ou toute profession qui touche le milieu médical.
- Gardez sur vous le contact avec vos patients/clients (utile pour vos domiciles ou simplement pour les contacter sans avoir à rallumer votre ordinateur)
- Ne mélangez plus vos patients avec votre carnet d'adresse personnel
- Affichez l'historique des actes (avec synchro)
- Visualisez en un coup d'oeil les impayés de chaque patient/client
- Prenez en photo un cas clinique et demandez un avis à un autre praticien sans perdre de temps.
- Envoyez une photo dans le dossier Patient de votre logiciel ou simplement par mail
- Contactez votre patient par téléphone, mail ou même SMS

Le tout avec un accès protégé par un mot de passe.
PatientL est toujours en évolution.
N'hesitez pas à contacter le développeur pour des demandes particulières.
Info de dèrniere minute : PatientL V2 vient de passer en test et ajoute la possibilité de consulter / créer vos actes directement depuis la fiche patient.

*Compatibilité :* 0S 3.0
*Lien App Store :* PatientL
*Editeur :* Sébastien Clement


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Merci pour cette promotion.
Penses tu développer cette application en version spécifique iPad, ça m'intéresse beaucoup !


----------



## sebvs (14 Février 2010)

Effectivement, je prévois une version iPad suivant les retours de la version iPhone.

Ce n'est pas facile de se faire connaitre ...


----------



## Macuserman (14 Février 2010)

Si on peut t'aider, on le fera. Je connais un certain nombre de médecins par chez moi&#8230;
Je vais essayer de parler de cette appui sans te promettre des retours&#8230;
Comment pourrait-on t'aider par ailleurs ?


----------



## sebvs (14 Février 2010)

Merci pour ton soutient.

En parler à toutes les professions paramédicales ou libérales que vous connaissez autour de vous sera déjà une bonne aide.
Télécharger l'appli pour ceux qui peuvent ...

Parallèlement à cela, ce projet existe aussi sur PC à ce jour (OSX ne va pas tarder, je m'y penche).

Je travaille sur un projet de gestion cabinet que j'ai décidé de mettre à disposition gratuitement. Le projet existe depuis + de 2 ans et continue d'évoluer suivant le besoin des utilisateurs.

Possibilité de synchroniser les patients / actes de l'appli entre la version iPhone et l'application.

si tu veux y faire un tour : 
http://www.patientl.fr (pour tous les praticiens)
ou
http://www.podoevolution.fr  (dédié pour les pédicures podologues)


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Février 2010)

Bonjour
demain je met ton lien sur le site médistories où de nombreux confrères sont déjà fan de l'iphone en utilisation pro.
cordialement JP


----------



## sebvs (14 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup, c'est vraiment sympa.
L'appli continue d'évoluer suivant la demande des praticiens, si ils leur faut quelque chose, qu'ils n'hesitent pas à me contater.

Je fais cela depuis 2 ans avec le projet PodoEvolution et PatientL PC  (le projet OSX va débuter). tous ces logiciels sont gratuits afin d'aider ceux qui s'installent ou ceux qui s'informatisent.

@ bientot


----------



## sebvs (20 Février 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Si on peut t'aider, on le fera. Je connais un certain nombre de médecins par chez moi&#8230;
> Je vais essayer de parler de cette appui sans te promettre des retours&#8230;
> Comment pourrait-on t'aider par ailleurs ?



Bien le bonjour,

vu que mon message sur le post soumis à une validation d'un Admin n'est pas passé, tu as bien recu mon MP ?

[EDIT] Dsl c'est la fatigue, aucune notif de réponse alors que tu avais répondu aussi vite que l'éclair, autant pour moi[EDIT]

Bon week à tous

ps : dernier jour pour PatientL avec son tarif de lancement, on m'a remonté que l'appli  ne faisait pas crédible à ce tarif ...


----------



## Gwen (20 Février 2010)

Désolé, j'avais zappé. C'est approuvé.


----------



## sebvs (20 Février 2010)

Merci bien 
Bonne soirée


----------



## sebvs (27 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous
Petite info pour vous dire que la version 2 de PatientL est en cours de validation.

L'appli restera ce week end au tarif lancement avant sa mise à jour.

Passez un bon week.


----------



## Macuserman (27 Février 2010)

Quel sera le tarif effectif ?


----------



## sebvs (1 Mars 2010)

je partais sur 4.99 avec les nouveautés mais je risque de migrer sur 2.99.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Mars 2010)

D'accord, merci de l'info !


----------



## sebvs (4 Mars 2010)

Petite info pour vous annoncer que PatientL V2.1 est dispo depuis ce soir sur le store 

Au programme : 

- Fiche patient plus détaillé
- Ajout de la gestion des actes (saisie/consultation/facturation simple)

de quoi fonctionner totalement en autonome pour ceux qui ne veulent rien à coté.

Pour les autres, la synchro est la et vous amener vos données dans votre précieux ...


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## sebvs (25 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous

petite info pour annoncer que le tarif de PatientL  est passé à 0.79 pour quelques jours.

@ bientôt


----------



## jp.pilet (25 Mars 2010)

C'est noté, je transmet sur notre liste Médistories
cordialement JPP


----------



## sebvs (29 Mars 2010)

Merci bien de faire suivre, c'est sympa


----------



## sebvs (17 Mai 2010)

Petite info de début de semaine pour vous annoncer que de nouvelles fonctionnalités dans la version iPhone de PatientL vont voir le jour.

Avant la mise à jour, PatientL sera rebasculé à son prix de lancement.

@ bientôt.


----------



## sebvs (14 Juillet 2010)

2 Grandes News en ce 14 juillet :

- PatientL iphone sera bientôt mis à jour.

au programme : version iPhone 4 (rétina display) + multitâches

- PatientL PC / PodoEvolution PC sont en test avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités.

@ bientôt

http://www.podoevolution.fr
http://www.patientl.fr


----------



## sebvs (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous

si quelques uns d'entre vous suivent ce fil,
la version de PatientL retina / multitâches ... est prête et en test.

Elle sera soumise d'ici fin de semaine

@ bientôt

www.patientl.fr
www.podoevolution.fr


----------



## Macuserman (28 Septembre 2010)

Like it !


----------



## Gr3gZZ (28 Septembre 2010)

T'a eu combien de client en tout ? En la vendant 50-100 euros t'en aurais vendu bien plus, c'est un choix stratégique...les médecins sont riches (de manière général) et aiment payer des choses de qualité, qui sont souvent cher.
Dommage ....


----------



## jp.pilet (28 Septembre 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> T'a eu combien de client en tout ? En la vendant 50-100 euros t'en aurais vendu bien plus, c'est un choix stratégique...les médecins sont riches (de manière général) et aiment payer des choses de qualité, qui sont souvent cher.
> Dommage ....



Joli cliché ! Ils aiment aussi les choses gratuites mais surtout ils n'aiment pas être emmerdé par des logiciels qui font perdre du temps... Bien intégrés faciles à prendre en main, conviviaux, efficaces, avant tout, ... Après vient le prix.
Ton raccourcis fait sourire 
Dr JPP


----------



## Macuserman (29 Septembre 2010)

Cliché étrange...

Si le logiciel est efficace c'est vrai qu'ils sont en général vendus plus chers. Mais c'est un choix...
Les médecins ne sont pas forcément prêts à de suite débourser 70&#8364;... 

Merci au témoignage précédant.


----------



## sebvs (31 Octobre 2010)

Effectivement, le tarif peut jouer dans la crédibilité du projet, mais le tarif actuel est un bon compromis.
Aux utilisateurs de juger en fonction de leur besoin.
Suite à quelques demandes, quelques évolutions se greffent avant la mise à jour retardée pour le coup.
Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## sebvs (6 Décembre 2010)

La nouvelle version de PatientL est dispo sur l'Appstore
la V2.2.2

Ajout de dernière minute en plus des autres nouveautés : lancement de Tomtom ou navigon pour vous rendre chez votre patient

@bientôt


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Joli cliché ! Ils aiment aussi les choses gratuites mais surtout ils n'aiment pas être emmerdé par des logiciels qui font perdre du temps... Bien intégrés faciles à prendre en main, conviviaux, efficaces, avant tout, ... Après vient le prix.
> Ton raccourcis fait sourire
> Dr JPP



Les homéopathes sont aussi médecins ? 
(ironie)

Respect "confrère"


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Les homéopathes sont aussi médecins ?
> (ironie)
> 
> Respect "confrère"



Surement les meilleurs du monde !!!  Ils n'hésitent pas à passer du temps avec leur patients... Et cherche à les guérir vraiment:rateau: au lieu de renouveler des ordonnances... En d'autres termes l'EDEN


----------



## Macuserman (14 Décembre 2010)

Mouarf, ça se saurait. Dans les grands messes vous êtes conviés ? Je n'ai pas vu un seul homéopathe à la conf. à Strasbourg il y a 2 ou 3 semaines (peut être que pour les généralistes, je ne suis pas sûr) ! 
Et les ordonnances valent de l'or ! 

Bonne soirée à toi !


----------



## jp.pilet (17 Décembre 2010)

Et pourtant... ça marche !...


----------



## Macuserman (17 Décembre 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et pourtant... ça marche !...



Quand on veut bien y croire!


----------



## nicolasf (18 Décembre 2010)

Un bon moyen de faire connaître une application est d'en parler sur iGeneration. Pourquoi ne pas le faire sous la forme d'un concours pour offrir des codes aux lecteurs ? 

Si vous êtes intéressé, contactez-moi directement par mail pour plus d'information : nicolas@macg.co


----------



## jp.pilet (19 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Quand on veut bien y croire!



Meuh non... c'est pas une église... Ou alors pour ceux qui ne savent pas et emettent une opinion sans connaître... très fréquent en médecine et c'est un mal qui attrape même et surtout ... Les étudiants    après il faut apprendre et pratiquer pour voir les résultats et non pas pour le croire !


----------



## Macuserman (20 Décembre 2010)

Mouarf je préfère Pfizer aux marabouts de certains! 

PS: tout ceci n'est qu'une manière de ta charrier je le rappelle (ne serait-ce pour les plus jeunes! ).


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mouarf je préfère Pfizer aux marabouts de certains!
> 
> PS: tout ceci n'est qu'une manière de ta charrier je le rappelle (ne serait-ce pour les plus jeunes! ).



Rassures toi Mac. je le prend très bien mais il faut bien que je dise ce que je pense et que je crois être vrai, par expérience... tout comme toi 
cordialement JP


----------



## Macuserman (21 Décembre 2010)

Alors on s'entendra très bien! 
Effectivement, je fais peut être un peu de zèle, mais que veux tu, c'est l'âge étudiant! 
Pas ma faute si mes réflexes de P1 sont encore là hein! 

Bonne soirée doc'!


----------



## jp.pilet (21 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Alors on s'entendra très bien!
> Effectivement, je fais peut être un peu de zèle, mais que veux tu, c'est l'âge étudiant!
> Pas ma faute si mes réflexes de P1 sont encore là hein!
> 
> Bonne soirée doc'!


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Décembre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Mouarf je préfère Pfizer aux marabouts de certains!




Je dois avouer que tu me faits réfléchir  Pfizer... Et les autres (au hasard Servier) ont ils un quelconque intérêt à la bonne santé des français ? surement que non ils ne les aiment que malade car ce ne sont pas des philanthropes et leurs actionnaires scandent money, money...
Il est préférable de vendre un anti hypertenseur, ou un hypocholesterolemiant qui ne guérit personne et doit être prescrit à vie tout en perturbant bien souvent l'organisme.
Et les médecins qui doivent "travailler plus pour gagner plus" aiment bien ces solutions médica-menteuses anti-chronophages plutôt qu'une  enquête approfondie à la recherche des causes profondes des maux de leurs patients qui leur permettrait de les aiguiller sur la voie de cette guérison... Et pourtant ça marche... Parfois.
A suivre... 
Cordialement JP


----------



## Macuserman (25 Décembre 2010)

N'exerçant pas encore je ne me prononcerai pas la dessus, mais quand même. 
Oui Pfizer, SP et autres ont une volonté de profit, qui ne l'a pas? Même les hôpitaux le recherche (laisse tomber le truc quoi). Maintenant tu prends des exemples extrêmes. Que feraient certains sans Alprazolam?
Pareil pour la maladie de Pompe. Ce genre de médicament orphelin est assurément une source de revenus substantiels, mais ne guérit pas moins pour autant. 
Et puis pour passer son temps à chercher les causes profondes de tel ou tel malaise, il faut avoir du temps, justement. Et ça beaucoup de personnes n'en ont pas... 

Après, quand tu dépenses des milliards en R&D je crois quand même que tu mérites (tout du moins) le bénéfice (oups, encore ça) du doute. 

Joyeuses fêtes et bon Noel!


----------



## sebvs (8 Janvier 2011)

Je ne peux pas participer à votre discussion, ce n'est pas mon domaine ^^

Par contre en ce début d'année 2011, je peux vous informer que la nouvelle version de PatientL iPhone a été rendue dispo avec un petit correctif.

Autre info, PatientL OSX verra le jour d'ici peu et évoluera au fil de l'eau.

Je vous souhaite une bonne et heureuse année 2011.
Bon week à vous tous.

Sébastien


----------



## jp.pilet (8 Janvier 2011)

Merci à toi pour ta constance et ta persévérance, en ce début d'année je ne peut que souhaiter réussite et succès à ton investissement
cordialement JPP


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Janvier 2011)

Certainement très pratique.
Dommage que sur les photos d'écran figure la mythique "allergie à l'iode"...

Ah oui, sinon Pfizer = Cerebrex, non ?


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Certainement très pratique.
> Dommage que sur les photos d'écran figure la mythique "allergie à l'iode"...
> 
> Ah oui, sinon Pfizer = Cerebrex, non ?



Non, Celebrex®, mais tu préfères le Vioxx®? Pfizer c'est aussi 8 milliards de R&D et le Viagra® pour ne citer que lui...

Maintenant repasser sur du non-stéroïdiens a aussi ses problèmes.


----------



## sebvs (9 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Merci à toi pour ta constance et ta persévérance, en ce début d'année je ne peut que souhaiter réussite et succès à ton investissement
> cordialement JPP


Merci à toi pour tes encouragements


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Surement les meilleurs du monde !!!  Ils n'hésitent pas à passer du temps avec leur patients... Et cherche à les guérir vraiment:rateau: au lieu de renouveler des ordonnances... En d'autres termes l'EDEN



Ca c'est très honorable, par contre l'homéopathie et ses démultiplications de molécules dans des morceaux de sucre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------




jp.pilet a dit:


> Et pourtant... ça marche !...



Mica panem ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h35 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Oui Pfizer, SP et autres ont une volonté de profit, qui ne l'a pas?


Moi, en tout cas, ce n'est pas mon moteur principal... sinon je ne ferais pas le boulot que je fais...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




Macuserman a dit:


> Même les hôpitaux le recherche



Ce qui est scandaleux, d'ailleurs, indignez-vous !




Macuserman a dit:


> Après, quand tu dépenses des milliards en R&D je crois quand même que tu mérites (tout du moins) le bénéfice (oups, encore ça) du doute.


Ben, s'il ne dépensait pas plusieurs fois cette somme dans le marketing, on pourrait trouver que c'est un argument honorable.


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca c'est très honorable, par contre l'homéopathie et ses démultiplications de molécules dans des morceaux de sucre...
> Moi, en tout cas, ce n'est pas mon moteur principal... sinon je ne ferais pas le boulot que je fais...



Humm à moins que tu ne sois PDG d'un des plus grands groupes pharmaceutiques au monde, je ne pense pas que ce que je disais s'appliquait! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Ce qui est scandaleux, d'ailleurs, indignez-vous !
> 
> 
> 
> Ben, s'il ne dépensait pas plusieurs fois cette somme dans le marketing, on pourrait trouver que c'est un argument honorable.



Point 1: je ne vois pas en quoi... À moins que tu sois partisan d'un système de santé hypocrite.

Point 2: oui et? Leurs budgets sont modulables et je peux te garantir que quand le brevet sur le Viagra® arrivera à terme ils vont peut être les faire bouger...
Et Pfizer n'a pas une énorme couverture dans les médias si ce n'est dans les articles médicaux.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Humm à moins que tu ne sois PDG d'un des plus grands groupes pharmaceutiques au monde, je ne pense pas que ce que je disais s'appliquait!



Donc, moi c'est normal avec mon salaire indécent que je sois dans une logique christique, mais le PDG, lui a le droit d'être un grand fauve. 
Bon...



> Point 1: je ne vois pas en quoi... À moins que tu sois partisan d'un système de santé hypocrite.
> 
> 
> Point 2: oui et? Leurs budgets sont modulables et je peux te garantir que quand le brevet sur le Viagra® arrivera à terme ils vont peut être les faire bouger...
> Et Pfizer n'a pas une énorme couverture dans les médias si ce n'est dans les articles médicaux.



Point 1 : non, je voudrais juste un système de santé moralisé et qui ne soit pas livré à la folie de l'audit et de la gestion des ressources humaines (quand c'est pas à celle de la vie ou de la mort des malades). Et considérer ça comme normal m'inquiète au plus haut point. Mais c'est la mode en ce moment. Tout le monde répète son évangile néo-libéral en prenant ça pour une vérité tombée du Ciel.

Point 2 : Je vois que décidément rien ne te choque. C'est bien continue. Quand un brevet arrive à terme on sort un médicament quasi-identique et on lui donne un autre nom. Voilà où ça mène de laisser le marketing tout diriger en répétant "c'est la vie". 

Oui la "nature humaine" n'est pas bonne, c'est clair. Mais de là à faire un idéal de ce qu'elle a de pire. Après faut pas s'étonner que des "jeunes" crament des bagnoles, tout le monde leur dit que faire et défaire,c 'est toujours exister. Nous sommes dans un monde violent, je constate, mais je ne sanctifie pas. La mode est à sanctifier, en prime.


----------



## jp.pilet (9 Janvier 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca c'est très honorable, par contre l'homéopathie et ses démultiplications de molécules dans des morceaux de sucre...
> 
> Cher ami il faut se tenir au courant des études, nos croyances ne suffisent plus :rateau: Il y a quelques années beaucoup de nos confrères ont "assassiné" Le Pr J. Benveniste et sa mémoire de l'eau, actuellement la véracité de ses travaux ne fait plus aucun doute, le Pr Montagné entre autre ont montré, je n'ose pas dire prouvé, l'action des hautes dilutions...La recherche n'en est plus là, mais à expliquer pourquoi ça fonctionne
> 
> ...


----------



## Le docteur (9 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement, génitif, désolé...
Je suis désolé mais l'homéopathie n'est pas "prouvée" et on en est même très loin.
Ce que je trouve assez hallucinant, c'est que certains médicaments pas forcément inefficaces ni inutiles sont déremboursés, en particulier tout ce qui flirte avec le complément alimentaire (le Daf..n, par exemple pour les problèmes de circulation), alors qu'on même temps on rembourse tranquillement d'authentiques placebo.

Tu ne vas tout de même pas me dire que la mémoire de l'eau est fondée "scientifiquement". C'est une supposition largement excentrique, rien de plus.

Un exemple de bizarrerie qui montre qu'on vend tout et n'importe quoi n'importe comment : de nombreuses personnes (jusqu'à des médecins et des pharmaciens) ne cessent de confondre "phytothérapie" et "homéopathie". Les labos eux-mêmes entretiennent ces confusions en vendant des teintures mères qui sont utilisés dans une logique de phytothérapie (ça, ça marche, par contre).

Autre exemple : autant je pense qu'on gagnerait à utiliser davantage les vitamines en prévention (cf. le coup de l'acide folique pour les femmes enceintes ou l'étude Suvimax qui est encore largement ignorée par des médecins viennent doctement affirmer à la télé qu'il y a "tout dans une alimentation équilibrée" pour obtenir les doses utilisées), autant je me méfie de la médecine orthomoléculaire.

Je le redis, beaucoup de médecins homéopathes veulent s'écarter d'une logique strictement pathologiste et ont le mérite de vouloir écouter leurs patients, ce qui est tout à leur honneur. Mais pas de désinformation sur le sujet non plus. 
Les gens ne savent même pas, en général, que certaines de leurs boîtes de petites pilules blanches ne contiennent même pas une seule molécule au sens strict du terme.

Donc dans l'ensemble, je ne doute pas que tu sois de bonnes volonté et intéressés par tes patients et ce que tu dis (je me répète?) t'honore (ne serait-ce que le passage sur la remise en question &#8212;*le terme de "docteur" donne en effet pas mal d'assurance, y compris pour parler de ce que l'on ne connaît pas&#8212; moi, c'est à la fois un clin d'&#339;il à la série et une grosse ironie).


----------



## Macuserman (9 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai jamais dit ça. Je disais juste que les CEO des top-5 en produits pharmaceutiques peuvent rechercher le profit pour leur société et que ça n'est pas "extraordinaire".

Point 1: Si tu veux un système de santé 100% "gratuit", va falloir faire des concessions, parce que sans forcément tomber dans du néo-évangéliste, ça n'est un secret pour personne que ça ne pourra pas durer 
encore 5 ans comme ça.

Point 2: c'est mon droit le plus entier d'apprécier les grands laboratoires. OK ils font des trucs louches et parfois pas trop trop légaux, mais maintenant je crois que tout le monde a ses travers, eux y compris. Et puisqu'on est plus au 19° siècle et que le Pasteur des temps modernes ne peut plus rien s'injecter lui même, il y aura forcément "de la perte" et aussi inhumain que ça ne paraisse, on est obligés d'en passer par là je dirais. Regarde le foin qu'ils font avec le Mediator®. Mr Servier à entièrement raison sur un point: 80% des patients décédés avaient déjà des valvulopathies. Si tu fais le lien, tu verras que l'acharnement est incompréhensible (du moins du point de vue médical).


----------



## Le docteur (10 Janvier 2011)

Je pense que l'histoire des valvulopathies avant le mediator est très douteuse. 

Par contre, ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'on n'insiste pas sur le détournement d'usage. A chaque fois, apparemment, d'après ce que j'ai cru entendre, on avait affaire à un détournement d'usage. Si je dis ça, c'est parce que je m'inquiète des doses utilisées. 

Je me demande dans quel état est le c&#339;ur de tous ces gens qui ont pris un autre produit amaigrissant très à la mode il y a un an et qui ont forcé sur les doses (un truc qui a couru facilement pendant quinze-vingt ans en France, principalement chez les culturistes, mais aussi, plus récemment, chez les jeunes filles qui veulent maigrir vite).

Comme toujours, l'étrangeté, c'est que tout le monde campe dans son camp sans jamais essayer d'examiner les détails, pourtant il y a des détails à examiner. Je crois que tant qu'on procédera par des logiques de mauvaise foi partout, y compris du côté des gens qui sont dans leur droit, on ne sortira pas des problèmes posés par les médicaments.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h12 ----------

Bon, je vais arrêter de polluer le post, excusez-moi ...


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2011)

Chacun peut donner son avis, pas de problèmes, et au moins on met en avant le post de Sebvs et donc du même coup, son soft!


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> ...
> Regarde le foin qu'ils font avec le Mediator®. Mr Servier à entièrement raison sur un point: 80% des patients décédés avaient déjà des valvulopathies. Si tu fais le lien, tu verras que l'acharnement est incompréhensible (du moins du point de vue médical).



Houlà attention Mac comment affirmer de tels chiffres !... Laissons les enquêtes et études se faire ! Les valvulopathies et leur corollaire clinique, les souffles, ne sont pas si fréquents que ça chez les adultes !


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Houlà attention Mac comment affirmer de tels chiffres !... Laissons les enquêtes et études se faire ! Les valvulopathies et leur corollaire clinique, les souffles, ne sont pas si fréquents que ça chez les adultes !



Je me le permets puisque je te renvoie à ce que dit Mr Servier: "75% de ces patients étaient déjà atteints de valvulopathies".


----------



## jp.pilet (10 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je me le permets puisque je te renvoie à ce que dit Mr Servier: "75% de ces patients étaient déjà atteints de valvulopathies".



... OK je sais bien que c'est lui qui le dit mais comment le sait il ? Il y aurait des enquêtes toutes faites ? je pense que c'est son rôle de minimiser ! Mais de là à prendre ses dires pour parole d'évangile ... Wait and see 
ceci étant nous polluons un peu ce fil qui a trait au logiciel de notre ami seb. Il faudrait peut-être déplacer nos propos sur un autre fil.
cordialement JP


----------



## Macuserman (10 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> ... OK je sais bien que c'est lui qui le dit mais comment le sait il ? Il y aurait des enquêtes toutes faites ? je pense que c'est son rôle de minimiser ! Mais de là à prendre ses dires pour parole d'évangile ... Wait and see
> ceci étant nous polluons un peu ce fil qui a trait au logiciel de notre ami seb. Il faudrait peut-être déplacer nos propos sur un autre fil.
> cordialement JP



Je lance un truc dans le Bar...
Je demande la suppression de nos pots?


----------



## sebvs (11 Janvier 2011)

Peut importe, je vais reprendre le fil du sujet ^^

J en profite pour annoncer que la première version OSX va sortir.
Ceux qui sont interressé pour la tester peuvent me contacter par mail ou MP

Bonne journée a tous

Sebastien

www.patientl.fr


----------



## Le docteur (11 Janvier 2011)

Dites-donc, un version iPhone, une version OSX... Sont gâtés les toubibs !!!


----------



## sebvs (13 Janvier 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Dites-donc, un version iPhone, une version OSX... Sont gâtés les toubibs !!!


Oui c'est vrai ca 

Autre petite info pour vous annoncer qu'une version gratuite de PatientL iPhone est dès à présent disponible.

Cela permettra de découvrir les fonctions de PatientL sans avoir peur de perdre qq euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (oui même dans les pros, on fait attention à tout  )

L'appli continue d'évoluer suivant vos demandes.

Si vous êtes interressé ou curieux suivez ce lien ou chercher PatientL Free sur l'AppStore.

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/patientl-fr...d389137273?mt=8

@ bientôt

Sébastien


----------



## jp.pilet (13 Janvier 2011)

sebvs a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai ca
> 
> Autre petite info pour vous annoncer qu'une version gratuite de PatientL iPhone est dès à présent disponible.
> 
> ...



Et hop ! copie du message sur la liste medistories pour les confrères qui ont un iphone.
cordialement JPP


----------



## sebvs (13 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Et hop ! copie du message sur la liste medistories pour les confrères qui ont un iphone.
> cordialement JPP


 
Merci beaucoup


----------



## zarathoustra (14 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> Joli cliché ! Ils aiment aussi les choses gratuites mais surtout ils n'aiment pas être emmerdé par des logiciels qui font perdre du temps... Bien intégrés faciles à prendre en main, conviviaux, efficaces, avant tout, ... Après vient le prix.
> Ton raccourcis fait sourire
> Dr JPP




Quel cliché effectivement ! Je travaille en colloboration avec des médecins afin de leur permettre d'améliorer leur systeme d'information qui sera le moyen pour eux d'etre plus efficace, et s'organiser bien efficacement tout en offrant un meilleur service à leur patient.

Voici le principal retour d'expérience que j'ai recu des médecins : le temps et la rigueur sont les deux principaux paramètres d'achat de service pour leur cabinet. Le temps car ils courent toujours derriere, et la qualité de leur médecine est corrélée à leur facon de mieux organiser leur temps. Ensuite, la rigueur, qui est découle du type meme de service qu'ils fournissent.

Donc la variable prix n'intervient absolument pas pour des acquisitions inférieurs à 500 euros.

Donc un cliché inadmissible car meme diffamatoire


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Janvier 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Quel cliché effectivement !
> ...
> 
> Donc un cliché inadmissible car meme diffamatoire



N'exagérons pas, nous n'avons pas non plus le temps de nous vexer !:rateau:


----------



## zarathoustra (14 Janvier 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> N'exagérons pas, nous n'avons pas non plus le temps de nous vexer !:rateau:



Je ne me suis pas énervé, il n'y a donc pas lieu de se vexer !

Et c'était nécessaire, à mon sens, car indirectement ca fait gagner du temps : à savoir, expliquer aux gens que la rentabilité financiere d'une activité médicale n'est pas corrélée à l'inverse de la qualité du soin produite.

et ici on disjoint donc les médecins des laboratoires pharmaceutiques.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Janvier 2011)

Et la je vois revenir à grands pas la diffamation et/ou le joli cliché que suscitent des grands laboratoires pharmaceutiques. Dommage...


----------



## jp.pilet (16 Janvier 2011)

Houlà mes amis nous devrions transferer cette discussion près du bar 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Mais on ne peut pas dire que les laboratoires aient une quelconque activité médicale !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------

Comment peut-on faire cher Macus. pour transférer cette discussion ?:rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (17 Janvier 2011)

Ce soir on passe les Médicamenteurs sur Public Sénat, encore de la diffamation, sans doute.
C'est bon enfant, pourtant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h31 ----------

Voir aussi le dernier article du Monde sur le Mediator...


----------



## sebvs (24 Janvier 2011)

Pour info >

un bug m'a été signalé sur les systèmes 4.1 où il était impossible de lancer l'application.

je l'ai aussitôt corrigé après avoir trouvé un proche équipé de ce système. 
La mise à jour a été soumise à apple.
Plus qu'à attendre la validation ( .... )

Si tout se passe bien le correctif sera dispo d'ici quelques jours.

Bon début de semaine à tous.


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2011)

Pour en revenir à des logiciels de bdd patients comme PatientL sur des appareils ultra nomades, avec les risques de perte et de vol qu'on connait, quelle est la position de la CNIL à leur sujet ?


----------



## sebvs (5 Février 2011)

J'ai pas de réponse,
mais au vue de la majorité des praticiens qui ajoutent leurs patients et les pathos dans l'appli notes ou dans contact sur leur mobile, patientl ajoute un code d'accès supplémentaire aux données.

Sur PC ou mac, on voit aussi trop de fichiers patient montés dans  des fiches excel et aucun cryptage.

La nouvelle version de PatientL OSX apportera un cryptage AES pour toutes les données. en cas de vol du mobile ou ordinateur, rien ne sera utilisable.

sinon au niveau de la CNIL, tout praticien doit en thérorie faire une déclaration auprès de celle-ci pour indiquer qu'elle détient un fichier patient.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2011)

sebvs a dit:


> J'ai pas de réponse,
> La nouvelle version de PatientL OSX apportera un cryptage AES pour toutes les données. en cas de vol du mobile ou ordinateur, rien ne sera utilisable.


 
OK, voilà qui est rassurant et montre qu'effectivement ce logiciel semble sérieux.



sebvs a dit:


> sinon au niveau de la CNIL, tout praticien doit en thérorie faire une déclaration auprès de celle-ci pour indiquer qu'elle détient un fichier patient.



C'est ce que je voulais effectivement rappeler en filigrane... D'autant que pour déclarer les fichiers de patientèle, on est loin de la complexité des débuts, avec les déclarations simplifiés.


----------



## ericosteo (20 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, je suis en suisse à genève et je suis très intéressé par patientl, j ai déjà téléchargé l apps sur iphone, mais je pense qu'il doit y avoir une version , ou un logiciel plus complet car il n'y a pas toutes les fonctions mentionnées sur l app store... Y a t il un lien ou une personne de référence à contacter? merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## sebvs (20 Décembre 2011)

ericosteo a dit:


> Y a t il un lien ou une personne de référence à contacter? merci pour votre réponse.


Bonsoir,
je vous ai répondu par mail


----------



## sebvs (31 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

Petite info pour ceux qui suivent ce projet.
Une nouvelle version de développement sous Mac OSX sera bientôt dispo pour les testeurs référencés.

Sébastien


----------



## sebvs (20 Mai 2013)

Pour les testeurs sous OSX, une nouvelle version de PatientL est dispo.


----------

